# Oh lordy...$750.



## OldSkipTooth (Aug 4, 2017)

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=172794616832


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 4, 2017)

That includes the rest of the bike, right??


----------



## keith kodish (Aug 4, 2017)

Friggin Nick

Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## THE STIG (Aug 4, 2017)

fools gold


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 4, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> That includes the rest of the bike, right??





I was thinking the exact same thing!


----------



## barneyguey (Aug 4, 2017)

OldSkipTooth said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-193...616832?hash=item283b5c9c00:g:fb0AAOSw8KpZeBCs
> View attachment 655170



It's a treasure map leading to a Pirates Chest.


----------



## kreika (Aug 4, 2017)

barnyguey said:


> It's a treasure map leading to a Pirates Chest.




For $750 better be.....aaarrrrr


----------



## bobcycles (Aug 4, 2017)

Remember to make your "reality based" offers!!!!


----------



## Nickinator (Aug 4, 2017)

keith kodish said:


> Friggin Nick
> 
> Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk




Do you know this seller? He's in our state but ebay name not familiar...a CABEr?
Darcie 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## keith kodish (Aug 4, 2017)

Did pick up a 1937 Shelby off him,with the earlier pirate badge,a horizontal lobdell men's seat,and a aluminum ea torpedo light that works.

Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## bricycle (Aug 4, 2017)

better call the men in their Clean White Coats.....


----------



## Saving Tempest (Aug 4, 2017)

*He'll save the day!*


----------



## keith kodish (Aug 4, 2017)

Nickinator said:


> Do you know this seller? He's in our state but ebay name not familiar...a CABEr?
> Darcie
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Bought a few things offline. Did pick up a pair of Torrington 15's,and a so so men's horizontal lobdell men's seat and post,too.

Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Aug 5, 2017)

Price on badge lowered to $500


----------



## keith kodish (Aug 5, 2017)

Still too friggin high. Scott McCaskey and i got in a bidding war on feepay like 15 years ago on 1. Tapped out around 300. I was wrong,guy's name is Neil,by the way.

Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## partsguy (Aug 7, 2017)

@hoofhearted a unique badge


----------



## hoofhearted (Aug 7, 2017)

*Have had two of those badges ... my other Pirate
is the earlier one .. skull and bones.  Gifted an 
earlier one to a fellow CABEr some years back.

Either is seldom seen.  Would like to design a
Pirate Badge with a little blood in it.  Thinking 
Rat-Rod.

Nostalgic Reflections has a painted specimen of
of the badge spoken of in this thread.  $110 plus
$six to ship - on e-bay.  Prolly would give you a 
deal if you bought more than one -- he may even 
have some without paint.  The artwork will be very
accurate.*

The Mohawk Badge below captures the ferocity I
would also like to see in my future Pirate Badge.

...... patric














*  From My Foto Folder*


----------



## hoofhearted (Mar 12, 2019)

*YARR !! ... Bump it up to the Top ----*


----------



## tanksalot (Mar 13, 2019)

The Money pit map on Oak Island is etched on the reverse side of the badge & it was found in Black Beards Ship .


----------

